# How do you line your boxes?



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure this is the best place to post this question? Feel free to move it if necessary!
Hi guys,
I need to make a couple of these gun cases for a good friend. The box itself is a cakewalk. But I’ve never had much luck with getting the lining to look nice. I’ve tried the hobby shop velvet and the spray on stuff. Wasn’t all that happy with either. Can any of you explain how you do it? What material have you found best for the cut-out? THANKS


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Harry,
I've used two methods, besides flocking. Both involve dense, thin foam glued to the cut out board as a cushion. 
1. I stretch velvet over the entire cutout board, tack it down on the underside, then cut slits in the cutouts and fold them under, trimming the excess. Try to leave a wee bit to glue to the underside. 

2. Use a bark tanned leather. Stretch over the cutout. Wrap the pistol and ? in saran wrap. Wet the leather thoroughly. set the cutout board on pieces of ply to elevate it just enough for 1/2 the depth of the pistol. Place the pistol and ? in the cut out and press it into the wet leather. It will "bottom out" on what ever is under the ply shims. Then weight it down. I use about 30lb of lead shot in a bag. Let it set for 24 hours. Then glue the leather to the cut out board. 
I use a very pliable, light weight leather, usually white. And, a glue used by shoemakers called Barges. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Jene,
I like the leather idea, but I was told that the salt and chemicals used to tan the leather will eat off the bluing over time. Is bark tanning different? This was a gun shop owner, he also told me to never leave a gun in an unlined holster. Have you used the leather method for anything that was unfinished metal? (Bluing is just controlled rust) I would sure hate to mess up his $1750.00 revolver!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Harry,
Bark tanning is also known as vegetable tanning. Your gun shop owner is correct as far as chemically tanned leather goes. That's why I only use "bark tanned" leather. It has no effect on the bluing. 
Consult a knowledgeable leather purveyor to assuage your fears.  
Seriously, that's what I did when I was first considering lining with leather. I had further confirmation from a local guy who builds custom holsters. 
I Have had no complaints in 6 years. 
Oh, BTW, the box you show in your post is sweet and the lining looks well done. Why didn't you like it?


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks,
Now, to see if I can find bark leather in our fair city. I hate getting things like that by mail order!
Oh, I like the one in the picture, BUT I can't take credit for it. I borrowed the photo from an "Guns for Sale" site, as an example of what I wanted. I would certainly give the maker full credit for his fine work, if I knew who he was. 
I will post a photo of mine, when I get it done, just hope it turns out as nice as that one!


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Harry when i make a pistol case i use 3m's double stick tape for the flat places and Elmer's Spray Adhesive very lightly in the crevices then place the pistol in and cover w/ foam and a piece of plywood over top of the foam and apply pressure to the plywood.

Dave


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have always used spray adhesive and a flocking gun.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't quite picture it in my mind as how you make the custom fit and need a little help.

So I'll take a few stabs at it in hopes you'll set me straight.

1) Place what you are going to custom fit on a thin board, trace, then cut out?

2).......... ?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Marco said:


> I can't quite picture it in my mind as how you make the custom fit and need a little help.
> 
> So I'll take a few stabs at it in hopes you'll set me straight.
> 
> ...


Pretty much, Jim. For objects like revolvers, and other pistols, It's hard to do a direct trace. I place a goose neck lamp so the light is directly above the gun and, follow the shadow with a pencil. Then it's cut...fit... cut...fit etc. I usually get it in two or three tests. I use leather to line mine, so the cutout needs to be somewhat larger than the actual piece.
For objects like knives, it's much easier to trace it directly.
Here is a pic of a really simple automatic. This was a direct trace.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If You made the one You showed, I think You did a great job. It looks very good to me!


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Alternative to tracing using a bright overhead light is to use your flatbed scanner.

Place gun on scanner,

Scan to file, save file as---

Print file in black and white.

cut out the picture.

pin the print to the foam, cut around edges.


----------



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

*Box lining*

I have been making jewelry boxes for quite some time now. I have tried about every method out there and have found that flocking is the easiest and most economical way yet. Took a couple projects to perfect method, but the results are imho outstanding. As a side note, I fond that ordering straight from the manufacturer gives the best price. I believe it was DonJer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input Bob, I've only used Flocking to line boxes and am quite happy with the results


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

donjer is the best place to get the flocking. I have been doing this for 10 yrs or more now sure does a good job. Get the air gun for the best app. here is the link DonJer Products Flocking Fibers Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Rayon Nylon Adhesive Applicators Kits


----------



## Rogue Teardrops (Sep 1, 2011)

*Adhesive backed Flocked Fabric*

Hello all, new guy here. 
I too use the DonJer flocking in my (mostly bandsaw) boxes, but sometimes use self adhesive flocked material. I don't think I can post a link, but if you google McMaster-Carr and then go to page 693 in their online catalog, they have some nice adhesive backed black flocked material I've used several times. When I make bandsaw boxes, I like to use it to line the inside of the female portion of the cut outs. 
BTW McMaster is a great source for industrial type products. They have almost half a million items and they are a good source for raw materials that can be really hard to find.
Many of the parts I use in my teardrop trailers are McMaster items.
I have no connection to them, not spamming, just a great resource you might like to look at.
John in Southern Oregon


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello John! Thanks for posting that! I know that there are questions from time to time, and some one will find this very useful!


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

_Many of the parts I use in my teardrop trailers are McMaster items._

Glad to hear someone is still making those little things. I built one back in 64, for my VW beetle. Wife and I covered most of USA with that one. Some times I think it was more fun than the 36 foot 5th wheel we have now! Do you have any photos posted anyplace. Would like to compare it to mine!
Thanks


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been sitting here pondering over this riddle for a couple minutes. Now a days, a lot of the combo printers on the market have scanners built into them. Most of them have a software support mode that lets you use it like a photo copier with direct 1:1 duplication.

Not quite as simple as the 'trace the shadow' approach, and I can't think of anything that would clearly make it a better approach, so it's just a different one I guess.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice looking gun cases, I have been thinking of making a couple one for my son's Desert Eagle and one for my S&W 686. I make boxes from time to time so now I can look into the linings. 
there is a McMaster Carr about 10 miles from me, understand they are mail order only but do deliver direct here in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful job on the case and lining! However, I hope that he stores it in a heavy steel locker or gun safe as the wood case offers no deterrant to theft. Speaking from experience here and as a hunter education instructor.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank guys
Due to health problems I still haven't been able to make the cases. So all these suggestions are not too late. 
i'm a 40 year user of McMaster Carr, just which they didn't jack their prices up so much.
But if no one has an item, they will!


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

Old_Chipper said:


> Not sure this is the best place to post this question? Feel free to move it if necessary!
> Hi guys,
> I need to make a couple of these gun cases for a good friend. The box itself is a cakewalk. But I’ve never had much luck with getting the lining to look nice. I’ve tried the hobby shop velvet and the spray on stuff. Wasn’t all that happy with either. Can any of you explain how you do it? What material have you found best for the cut-out? THANKS


I use foam core and felt.










Just for info:

I made this box by routing cavities in the top and bottom and used magnets for the closures.

I adapted these boxes also using foam core and felt


----------



## Andrew LB (Dec 29, 2012)

Old_Chipper said:


> Not sure this is the best place to post this question? Feel free to move it if necessary!
> Hi guys,
> I need to make a couple of these gun cases for a good friend. The box itself is a cakewalk. But I’ve never had much luck with getting the lining to look nice. I’ve tried the hobby shop velvet and the spray on stuff. Wasn’t all that happy with either. Can any of you explain how you do it? What material have you found best for the cut-out? THANKS



Nice revolver! Is it a Model 15 or 29? I always get them confused. This thread has been very helpful as I have many boxes that need to be lined.

I've been refinishing firearm stocks for a few years now and recently started learning to checker. Let me tell you, it takes serious patience to checker.

Last year while deer hunting I managed to lose my footing and slid down a rock scree on my butt, sacrificing my rear to prevent damaging my Model 70 Win... but completely forgot I had my S&W model 66-2 .357mag (in case of bear) in a holster on my right side and gouged up the grip bad. I just got around to making some new grips. They're Bolivian rosewood, based on a Hogue design but without palm swells on each side, and I checkered them as well. It turned out pretty good i'd say.


----------

